# keywording



## kurt wittman (Oct 12, 2018)

in LIBRARY mode
KEYWORDING panel
how can i set the character limit
to a maximum of 2000 characters entered ?
that's the limit my stock agency accepts
the field i need to set the limit for is attached


----------



## johnbeardy (Oct 12, 2018)

You can't set a limit in Lightroom. 

It's possible to write a Lua script that calculates the length of the keywords and which would identify those close to 2000 characters, but I haven't seen or written such a script.


----------



## clee01l (Oct 12, 2018)

Although there is probably some field limit in the EXIF keyword field, I am not sure what it is.   LR is happy to associate keyword  after keyword w/o regard to  the resulting length of the exported keyword field.   All that I can suggest is that you make your keyword phrases as compact as possible.
In your example "adult above age 30" could be simplified to ">30". This would infer that the person is an adult.   Also you have 4 phrases that mean "sleep"  Do you really need all of them, especially the more wordy phrases?


----------



## RikkFlohr (Oct 12, 2018)

The IPTC Keyword Field should be unbounded: IPTC Photo Metadata Standard 2017.1


----------



## kurt wittman (Oct 26, 2018)

thanks guys
kurt


----------

